
Why Are 96M Black Balls on This Reservoir? [video] - japaget
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxPdPpi5W4o
======
ljsocal
Will the balls abrade from rubbing together constantly? If so, do the plastic
granules enter the water stream or are they filtered out? Was the 96mm
quantity predicated on 100% surface coverage of the average level of the
reservoir?

